
Data Science Past and Future - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/data-science-past-future/
======
knbknb
This is a great insightful talk; starts with interesting historical
perspective. Great video, great slidedeck. Why no comments?

~~~
datadawg
Agree, this is a gem and I wish more talks like this made it to the front
page. As a long-time HN lurker, this post finally got me to create an account
and start commenting.

I really appreciate the practical perspective of the talk and focus on what's
happening in industry. I've seen a lot of data science/ML posts on the latest
research and how this can lead to automating X in Y years. While it's great
the research is advancing, there's not as much focus on how the industry is
evolving to capture the value of that research.

I love the range of topics Paco covers in his talk, from explaining how we got
to today's data science environment to what's differentiating big players from
the aspirers to making predictions on future M&A activity. The deck is also
full of useful links and resources - I especially enjoyed Cassie Kozyrkov's
talk on "The Missing Piece".

Great talk, and thanks for sharing.

